# far sì che



## Neverland

Ciao!!
Chiedo il vostro aiuto per la traduzione di questa frase:

"Purtroppo quella rappresentazione semplicistica della povertà (o del benessere) quale stato definito (o si è poveri o non lo si è), porta a far sì che le provvidenze, i sussidi, gli aiuti risultino privi di "modulazione"."

Il mio (pessimo) tentativo di traduzione:

_"Unfortunately, that simplistic representation of poverty (or welfare_/well-being ?) _as a definite state_ (condition?) _(either you are poor or you are not) makes measures, subsidies, aids turn out to be lacking in "modulation"._

Grazie in anticipo!
Daniela


----------



## ElaineG

Neverland said:
			
		

> Ciao!!
> Chiedo il vostro aiuto per la traduzione di questa frase:
> 
> "Purtroppo quella rappresentazione semplicistica della povertà (o del benessere) quale stato definito (o si è poveri o non lo si è), porta a far sì che le provvidenze, i sussidi, gli aiuti risultino privi di "modulazione"."
> 
> Il mio (pessimo) tentativo di traduzione:
> 
> _"Unfortunately, that simplistic representation of poverty (or wealth) __as a definite state_ _(either you are poor or you are not) causes remedial measures, subsidies, and aid [uncountable noun in this context] to lack "modulation"._
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!
> Daniela


 
In realtà, era un *ottimo* tentativo. Ho cambiato qualche cosa affinché la frase suoni meglio in inglese, comunque la tua traduzione era quasi perfetta.


----------



## infinite sadness

Far sì che... = seeing to it that...?


----------



## Necsus

I think "to arrange that" too...


----------



## GavinW

Necsus said:


> I think "to arrange that" too...


 
Yes, in some contexts. 
far sì che... *to see* to it that / to ensure that etc...


----------



## phillyitalianstudent

Does anyone know how to translate this idiom?


----------



## phillyitalianstudent

Here is the phrase I am trying to translate:

"di stabilire la psicologia come una scienza independente e di far si che questo concetto venisse accettato dai suoi contemporanei"

Here is my attempt at a translation:

"to establish psychology as an autonomous science and to have it accepted as such by his colleagues." 

Any suggestions for improvement are much appreciated!


----------



## Karl!!!!

Looks fine to me.


----------



## perfavore

Ciao,

How about, "...and to make this concept acceptable to its/his colleagues."

perfavore


----------



## Sicanius

I don't know if you did it on purpose to make your sentence sound better in English, but why did you translate _contemporanei_ with _colleagues_? it's not the literal translation...


----------



## Girino

I think "far sì che" can be translated as "to make sure that...


----------



## rotte001

As Girino pointed out "far sí che" can be translated as "to make sure that"-- but, also, as "to insure", to see to it that", to arrange for", etc.  Your phrase is probably best translated as:

"to establish psychology as an independent science [or, alternatively, "discipline"] and to insure that it is accepted as such by his contemporaries ["colleagues" here is incorrect]."

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## _forumuser_

rotte001 said:


> As Girino pointed out "far sí che" can be translated as "to make sure that"-- but, also, as "to insure", to see to it that", to arrange for", etc. Your phrase is probably best translated as:
> 
> "to establish psychology as an independent science [or, alternatively, "discipline"] and to *e*nsure that it* would be* accepted as such by his contemporaries ["colleagues" here is incorrect]."
> 
> Hope this is helpful.


 
Or more literally:

... and ensure the idea would be accepted by his contemporaries.

Whatever "the idea" means here.


----------



## perfavore

Sicanius said:


> I don't know if you did it on purpose to make your sentence sound better in English, but why did you translate _contemporanei_ with _colleagues_? it's not the literal translation...


----------



## rotte001

forumuser,

I don't mean to quibble or sound pedantic, but the Italian past subjective following "far sí che" can be translated in English using a present tense or a past definite depending on the context, e.g.,

1. Feci sí che partisse subito.  [I arranged for him to leave at once.]
2. Il dottore fece sí che tutto andasse bene.  [The doctor saw to it that all went well.]

To my ear the use of "would be" in the phrase in question sounds much too tentative-- but the optimal translation depends, of course, on the context-- which we don't have.

Also, "*i*nsure" and "*e*nsure" are equivalent in many senses including "to make certain, to secure, to guarantee" [OED].

 Once again, I don't mean to say that you're wrong about "would be", but without the context we're both left somewhat in doubt.


----------



## _forumuser_

rotte001 said:


> forumuser,
> 
> I don't mean to quibble or sound pedantic, but the Italian past subjunctive following "far sí che" can be translated in English using a present tense or a past definite depending on the context, e.g.,
> 
> 1. Feci sí che partisse subito. [I arranged for him to leave at once.]
> 2. Il dottore fece sí che tutto andasse bene. [The doctor saw to it that all went well.]
> 
> Ciao rotte001, I didn't mean to be pedantic either.  I agree there is more than one way to say the same thing in English, but whichever way we pick, it should make sufficiently clear the action, in this case, takes place in the past. Obviously, the present is not an option. Would be, by contrast, is the standard way to express a future in the past. By the way, in your first example above, to leave is in the infinitive, not in the present tense.
> 
> To my ear the use of "would be" in the phrase in question sounds much too tentative-- but the optimal translation depends, of course, on the context-- which we don't have.
> 
> Also, "*i*nsure" and "*e*nsure" are equivalent in many senses including "to make certain, to secure, to guarantee" [OED].
> 
> Well, a native speaker can make his/her own decisions, but if I had to tell someone who doesn't know which one to use here, I'd definitely recommend to *e*nsure. For what it's worth, Google seems to confirm: 14 million hits for to insure; 179 million hits for to ensure.
> 
> Once again, I don't mean to say that you're wrong about "would be", but without the context we're both left somewhat in doubt.


----------



## GavinW

Hi FU,

I too blinked at "insure", but took it as a standard US spelling of ensure. In BE, only the spelling "ensure" is acceptable/natural, but I believe in AE "insure" is OK too...

I also blinked at "would be". It "looks" too much like a conditional. The normal indicative is the construction I'd expect, and which sounds most natural. Again, there are AE/BE splits on the use of this (the conditional), but neither rotte001 nor I am entirely comfortable with "would". The indicative is common, and expected, after "ensure/insure". The tense? Well, it's the past subjunctive in Italian, like you say, but without the earlier part of the sentence, or more of the grammatical context, I can't be categorical, altho' you're probably right that it should remain past tense, logically.

Thus: "... to ensure that it was accepted as such..."

Incidentally, I think in any case I actually prefer philly's original construction anyway: "...and to _have it accepted_ as such by his colleagues." (Right, not colleagues, but contemporaries)


----------



## LGGirl

phillyitalianstudent said:


> Here is the phrase I am trying to translate:
> 
> "di stabilire la psicologia come una scienza independente e di far si che questo concetto venisse accettato dai suoi contemporanei"
> 
> Here is my attempt at a translation:
> 
> "to establish psychology as an autonomous science and to have it accepted as such by his colleagues."
> 
> Any suggestions for improvement are much appreciated!


 
far si' che..."and in doing so, have it accepted as such by his contemporaries.


----------



## TrentinaNE

rotte001 said:


> Also, "*i*nsure" and "*e*nsure" are equivalent in many senses including "to make certain, to secure, to guarantee" [OED].


This is true, but in order to differentiate from entering into a formal insurance contract, I think it's clearer to use _ensure_ even in AE.

Elisabetta


----------



## Murphy

If one possible translation of this phrase is "to ensure", can I use it in this way? (English to Italian)

*In order to ensure that* a certain number of graduates will go to work in remote areas, a fixed proportion of the students in the state plan will be enrolled from these areas.

*Per far sì che* un certo numero di laureati vada a lavorare nelle aree remote, una proporzione fissa degli studenti iscritti nel piano statale sarà presa da queste aree.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rotte001

FU and GavinW,

It appears that we are approaching a consensus as regards the best translation.

With regard to the *i*nsure vs. *e*nsure controversy, my usage simply reflects my preference for the AE variant.

As for my first "far sí che" example, "to leave" is, of course, an infinitive, and my rationale for deeming it a "present tense" is a bit tortured I admit.   My translation implies that the "arranging" and the "leaving" occurred within the same time-frame, i.e., during some "present" time.  Given "subito" it seems less likely to me that the "leaving" preceded the "arranging".


----------



## perfavore

TrentinaNE said:


> This is true, but in order to differentiate from entering into a formal insurance contract, I think it's clearer to use _ensure_ even in AE.
> 
> Elisabetta


 
I agree. Insure is more commonly used in the insurance industry.


----------



## _forumuser_

Murphy said:


> If one possible translation of this phrase is "to ensure", can I use it in this way? (English to Italian)
> 
> *In order to ensure that* a certain number of graduates will go to work in remote areas, a fixed proportion of the students in the state plan will be enrolled from these areas.
> 
> *Per far sì che* un certo numero di laureati vada a lavorare nelle aree remote, una *quota* *prestabilita* *di* *iscrizioni* nel piano statale *verra'* *riservata a studenti provenienti da* queste aree.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
Anche:

Per garantire che un numero....
Al fine di assicurarsi che ...

I've made several changes. It made perfect sense, but there was something unnatural.


----------



## Murphy

Thank you FU.  I always appreciate any help in making things sound more natural


----------



## rulimax

how would you translate this sentence
"il fatto che ogni componente viaggi (concettualmente, progettualmente e produttivamente) in maniera autonoma fa sì che non esista, una coerenza nell’uso dei materiali
thanks
Lily


----------



## rulimax

i translated it
Moreover, the fact that each component is autonomous (either from a conceptual, planning and productive point of view), produces a lack of coherence in the use of materials.


----------



## morgana

A me sembra giusta. Non sono molto sicura di quell'either..


----------



## rulimax

grazie mille


----------



## Puccetta

Questa circolazione (di persone) fà sì che la gente si trovi ad affrontare realtà culturali e linguistiche differenti dalla sua = _This circulation makes sure that the people find themselves at contend with cultural and linguistic realties differents from theirs

_E' corretto l'uso di _to make sure_ that in questo caso?
And what about my translation in general?


----------



## Einstein

Qui non mi piace _make sure_. Leggendo i vecchi post su questo thread sono arrivato alla conclusione che non esiste una traduzione generale di _far sì che_. In questo caso direi:
*This circulation brings people into contact with (OR face to face with) different cultural and linguistic realities* from their own.*

*_Realtà_ è un'altra parola ostica. Qui non va bene _reality_, che è il contrario di _fantasy_ e basta (e anche in italiano è quanto dicono i dizionari). Magari _situations_, _environments_.


----------



## Puccetta

Grazie davvero, Einstein! I like your solution!


----------



## catherineosb

Buon giorno a tutti!

Che cosa vuol dire: «Il vero e unico culto deve passare dall'azione liturg&shy;ica alla vita, *per far s&shy;ì che*, rinnovatamente, la vita del fedele culmini nella celebrazione.&shy;»?

Si trova nel libro che sto leggendo, che si chiama: &shy;«INCONTRO CON LA BIBBIA: leggere pregare, annunciare&shy;». La frase precedente dice: &shy;«La parte&shy;&shy;cipazione &shy;&shy;è la _fonte del dinamismo liturgico_ che dall'azione liturgica profluisce e deve trasfondersi nella vita dei fedeli.

Pensavo che forse le parole "per far s&shy;&shy;ì che" vogliono dire "assicurare" - sono corretta? Pensate che sia un'espressione che potrei utilizzare con fidu&shy;&shy;&shy;cia in un contesto adatto, quando sto traducendo il commentario sulla Regola di San Benedetto che la nostra Badessa ha scritto? Grazie in anticipo!
catherineosb.


----------



## rocamadour

catherineosb said:


> Buon giorno a tutti!
> 
> Che cosa vuol dire: «Il vero e unico culto deve passare dall'azione liturg­ica alla vita, *per far s­ì che*, rinnovatamente, la vita del fedele culmini nella celebrazione.­»?
> 
> Si trova nel libro che sto leggendo, che si chiama: ­«INCONTRO CON LA BIBBIA: leggere pregare, annunciare­». La frase precedente dice: ­«La parte­­cipazione ­­è la _fonte del dinamismo liturgico_ che dall'azione liturgica profluisce e deve trasfondersi nella vita dei fedeli.
> 
> Pensavo che forse le parole "per far s­­ì che" volessero dire "assicurare" - Ho ragione [oppure è corretto]? Pensate che sia un'espressione che potrei utilizzare tranquillamente in un contesto adatto, quando sto traducendo il commentario sulla Regola di San Benedetto che la nostra Badessa ha scritto? Grazie in anticipo!
> catherineosb.



Buongiorno, catherine! 
In questo caso _per far sì che_ = in modo tale che, cosicché

Si tratta di un'espressione che puoi usare tranquillamente in qualsiasi contesto. Ti aggiungo un esempio per far sì che  tu capisca meglio:

- _Per far sì che _la torta riesca bene non bisogna mai aprire il forno durante la cottura.


----------



## Murphy

Here you'll find an old and quite exhaustive thread on the expression "far sì che": 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=384253


----------



## catherineosb

Rocamadour, Murphy, many thanks! Catherine.


----------



## an.nella

ciao a tutti!!
come tradurreste "far s*ì* che" nella frase 
Il rapporto molto stretto tra l’ insediamento umano e la presenza dell’ acqua ha fatto si che quest’ ultima tracciasse una linea nella storia dell’ urbanistica:


> Usa gli accenti correttamente per favore.


 
io ho scritto :
the deep relationship between the human settlement and the presence of the water had made that the last one could leave a sign in the urbanistic histoty...


ma non mi piace....consigli?


----------



## TimLA

Ciao An.nella

Penso che la costruzione "si che" in questo contesto è la classica forma che dà enfasi alla idea in questione? vero?

Se si, direi:

Il rapporto molto stretto tra l’ insediamento umano e la presenza dell’ acqua ha fatto si che quest’ ultima tracciasse una linea nella storia dell’ urbanistica:

The tight relationship between human settlements and the presence of water has certainly assured that water would would make a mark (an important mark) on urban history...


----------



## pomar

"Fare sì che" non implica nessuna enfasi, Tim, signica solo "fare in modo che ", "avere come conseguenza che", ecc.
as for storia dell’ urbanistica:, what about _history of town planning?_


----------



## TimLA

pomar said:


> "Fare sì che" non implica nessuna enfasi, Tim, signica solo "fare in modo che ", "avere come conseguenza che", ecc.
> as for storia dell’ urbanistica:, what about _history of town planning?_


 
Oh grazie e grazie! E si che grazie! Qui, imparo ogni giorno...

Quindi:

Il rapporto molto stretto tra l’ insediamento umano e la presenza dell’ acqua ha fatto si che quest’ ultima tracciasse una linea nella storia dell’ urbanistica:

The tight relationship between human settlements and the presence of water (has had the effect)/(has had as a consquence), that water would would make an important
mark on urban history.
mark on the history of town planning.
mark on the history of cities.
mark on the story of cities.

"Town planning" ha la sfumatura non della posizione della città nella regione, ma invece dove sono le strade, dove sono le scuole, ecc.

Ma c'è bisogno di più contesto.

Grazie Pomar!


----------



## neuromatico

Just for the sake of clarity: "ha fatto s*ì *che"


----------



## peppermint

Ho un problema con la traduzioone dell'espressione "far sì' che" in questa frase, in cui si parla di una discarica a cielo aperto (open-pit dump?), in una zona che un tempo era di campagna: 

"l’esplosione urbana (...) ha fatto sì che oggi la discarica si trovi in mezzo a una baraccopoli sovraffollata".

Il mio tentativo, che non mi soddisfa minimamente:

"Urban boom (...) caused the waste dump to lie in the midst of an overcrowded shanty town".

Mi date un suggerimento?


----------



## TimLA

Ciao,

 
Presumo che in questa costruzione, la forma "sì che" sia per dare enfasi alla parte della frase. (??)
"Si che" si riferisce a "oggi" o "la discarica"?


"l’esplosione urbana (...) ha fatto sì che oggi
la discarica si trovi in mezzo a una baraccopoli sovraffollata".
 
(mi pare che ci manca una parola qui???)
 
 
"The urban boom (...) has led to an open dump in the middle of an overcrowded shanty town.
 
 
Grazie Nestore!!!


----------



## nestore

far sì = fare in modo, permettere, rendere possibile, provocare...

Qui:  ha causato, ha avuto come conseguenza/risultato il fatto che (frase lunghissima)... 



Nestore


----------



## King Crimson

My attempt: "Urban boom has resulted in the waste dump lying today in the middle of an overcrowded shanty town".


----------



## peppermint

Sì, è vero, qui "far sì" è usato in modo improprio. Di qui la difficoltà.

Grazie mille a tutti, siete sempre preziosi!


----------



## littletowanda

Hi!
I'm not sure about my translation, because in this phrase permettere is a synonymous of far si che.

Una buona relazione terapeutica permette alla persona di sentirsi autenticamente compresa dal terapeuta e fa si che egli sia disposto a collaborare attivamente alla risoluzione del suo problema.

A good therapeutic relationship makes the person to feel sincerely understood by the therapist and it enables him to be disposed toward the active cooperation in the problem resolution.


Suggestions will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## giovannino

Maybe:

_A good therapeutic relationship allows the patient to feel that the therapist genuinely understands him/her_ (or, more simply, _in a good therapeutic relationship the patient feels that...)._
_It encourages him/her _( or _the patient is/feels encouraged_) _to work actively with the therapist towards the resolution of his/her problem._


----------



## littletowanda

Sorry for the delay, but THANK YOU!!!!


----------

